# African Pygmy Dormice Help!



## Hannah Johnson (Oct 6, 2016)

Hi wondering if there are any APD owners on here that might be able to give me some advice. 

I bought 2 Dormice (both males) approx a year ago. Both from the same litter and they were brilliant together... unfortunately we lost one of them about a month ago. No idea what happened just checked their cage one morning and he was dead

After speaking to the pet shop who I bought them from I was advised to purchase another male to keep my remaining mouse company as they are colony animals and should not live alone, I was advised how tricky it is to introduce a new mouse because they are territorial. So after 2 weeks of slowly integrating them they seemed to settle in and more often than not they slept in the same house. 
After a late shift at work I came home to find my origional remaining mouse drowned in his water bowl, I don't fill the bowls very full so my only conclusion is that unfortunately they had a fight and the new mouse pinned the origional down... so now I have lost both... distressing as this has been and to make a very long story short... I now again have just 1 APD living alone. He seems to be doing fine and I handle him regularly as he's such a friendly and inquisitive little soul. But I wonder if anyone has any advise? Should I go through yet another integration process of a new mouse? (I really couldn't take losing another!!) Any advise would be much appreciated!


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

How awful!

I would keep him on his own tbh.

I couldn't risk the same thing happening again. I am surprised that 2 unknown males of a species that is territorial would get even get along in such a scenario?


----------



## Hannah Johnson (Oct 6, 2016)

Lurcherlad said:


> How awful!
> 
> I would keep him on his own tbh.
> 
> I couldn't risk the same thing happening again. I am surprised that 2 unknown males of a species that is territorial would get even get along in such a scenario?


Thanks for your response. I am leaning towards keeping him on his own I just wanted to make sure that it wouldn't be detrimental to his health as the pet shop owner lead me to believe this would be the case... I'm literally learning about these little creatures as I go!


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Hannah Johnson said:


> Thanks for your response. I am leaning towards keeping him on his own I just wanted to make sure that it wouldn't be detrimental to his health as the pet shop owner lead me to believe this would be the case... I'm literally learning about these little creatures as I go!


I hate to be synical but the pet shop owner wants to sell as many animals as he can 

I would imagine if they are put together as babies they should get along, but putting strangers together would worry me.

If you can get some information from fellow owners, rather than breeders/sellers you might get more trustworthy advice perhaps.

They do look sweet though!


----------



## Hannah Johnson (Oct 6, 2016)

Lurcherlad said:


> I hate to be synical but the pet shop owner wants to sell as many animals as he can
> 
> I would imagine if they are put together as babies they should get along, but putting strangers together would worry me.
> 
> ...


Yes they're adorable and if you handle them regularly they can be amazing pets! Gus (my remaining mouse) loves to cuddle up in the pocket of my dressing gown 
I would be inclined to agree with you although all of the information I can find on themy does also state that they are colony animals and are best in groups. It's a 'catch 22' as I don't know what is the best thing to do to ensure Gus remains happy and healthy. I am leaning towards keeping him alone though...


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I had 2 Dumbo rats together from babies and when one had to be pts around 20 months I kept the other one on her own. She was well handled anyway and tbh she was quite old (in rat terms - 2yrs is average I believe) so I decided not to try and introduce a new one. She seemed happy with the quiet life until she too had to be pts  

Plus, that one would have been alone soon and so and so on ....


----------



## Hannah Johnson (Oct 6, 2016)

Lurcherlad said:


> I had 2 Dumbo rats together from babies and when one had to be pts around 20 months I kept the other one on her own. She was well handled anyway and tbh she was quite old (in rat terms - 2yrs is average I believe) so I decided not to try and introduce a new one. She seemed happy with the quiet life until she too had to be pts
> 
> Plus, that one would have been alone soon and so and so on ....


Thanks you very much for your help I think just talking it over with other pet owners is proving useful:Shamefullyembarrased
It's terrible to say goodbye to them you become so attached that it's like losing a family member.  I miss my others a lot they each had such different personalities it's just crazy!


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I bawled my eyes out at the vets, but the vet was lovely and she even had a tear in her eye


----------



## KieranBDogs1996 (Oct 7, 2016)

Just posted a comment for college.


----------

